# Sunday Afternoon Kayak Fishing



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

Is anyone up for fishing inshore this afternoon?


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow ... stfu..


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow buddy I love the response I got from that one. How about this one...wtf...Did I do something wrong or something? 



Seriously why even post that? Oh sorry I'm just a pin fish, I haven't bullshitted enough and wacked around other peoples post enough to be any higher. 



Anyways I caught three reds.


----------



## fishkill (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey man, dont sweat the response, Some people try to act like dick behind there keyboard. Congrats on the reds.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

agreed, and welcome to the forum .

congrats on the reds .


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

ditto! glad you got to fish today! Congrats and welcome! :clap


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess i'm not up with the codes... what does stfu stand for???


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your catch!!!














I was going to try to get out there... but it's been sooo dangggg hot. I'm going to work on getting on the water next wkend early am. Hope I catch a red to bring home to blacken.....


----------



## Lightmaker (Oct 20, 2007)

stfu: Shut the F--- up


----------



## Gator(kayakfisher) (Apr 23, 2008)

Glad to hear someone cought something good. Went sun morn. two specks , 3 ladyfish. I am off this weekend so I will be out sat in the morning at sun up. Start at sanders beach (new water front park)lol If you go to the old ramp there on the left side of the park, it is perfect for kayaks. Has it own dock , gereat for castnetting bait.safe parking and not in any way of the boats. right side of park is the boat ramp stays busy. I get there about 5:30am and head over near Joe & Patti's. I always welcome folks to try my spots. 

tight lines,

Mike


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. I was a member of the old forum so not really new at this whole posting thing. I read quite a bit, but never hardly take pictures to make a report worth while. 



I would love to get out and fish with some of yall. It gets boring fishing alone. Just bought a Prowler about a week and a half ago and Sunday was only the 2nd time to get it wet. 



Pam, I met you last year at West Marine on Davis. I work there part time. I'm sure you probably don't remember me, but it was right after you caught the jack and you were looking for one of the "All Jacked Up" t-shirts.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

> *Gator(kayakfisher) (6/2/2008)*Glad to hear someone cought something good. Went sun morn. two specks , 3 ladyfish. I am off this weekend so I will be out sat in the morning at sun up. Start at sanders beach (new water front park)lol If you go to the old ramp there on the left side of the park, it is perfect for kayaks. Has it own dock , gereat for castnetting bait.safe parking and not in any way of the boats. right side of park is the boat ramp stays busy. I get there about 5:30am and head over near Joe & Patti's. I always welcome folks to try my spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I grew up by sanders beach, but never had any luck fishing from the dock, and the only pier was right out in front of where the gazebo used to be. of course, the sea wall and boat launches werent there then. you have any luck in that area?


----------



## Gator(kayakfisher) (Apr 23, 2008)

If you looking for specks and white trout they are thickin the area around where the shrimp boats are down to the left for a good ways. nothing really to speak of at the ramp area, just good bait for castnetting.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jthuwf (6/2/2008)*Thanks for the welcome. I was a member of the old forum so not really new at this whole posting thing. I read quite a bit, but never hardly take pictures to make a report worth while.
> 
> I would love to get out and fish with some of yall. It gets boring fishing alone. Just bought a Prowler about a week and a half ago and Sunday was only the 2nd time to get it wet.
> 
> Pam, I met you last year at West Marine on Davis. I work there part time. I'm sure you probably don't remember me, but it was right after you caught the jack and you were looking for one of the "All Jacked Up" t-shirts.


I remember you!!! laffs.. yep... I was ALL JACKED UP... after catching that jack. It doesn't get any better!!! It took you long enough to get a yak!.. but at least you finally did. Congrats!! Maybe see ya on the water!!. :hotsun


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of yak fishing!


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Where is Sanders Beach?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the reds. I took my yak out yesterday and went 1 for 2 on reds in the sound. They weren't very big, but fun.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Danggggg... you guys are killing me. I've GOT to get out on water soon. Hopefully THIS weekend. :reallycrying


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals, new here and thought I'd jump in, sounds like yak fishing is GOOODDDD! off Pensacola and Perdido Bay!

stfu, I figured that out when I saw it, but wha????, ,never mind.

I'm coming down to Pensacola to visit my son at the Naval Training center, bringing a couple OK down for yak fishing. Sounds like it's HOT, but also sounds like pressing on out is rewarding.

I read an article about night fishing, with a light stick or brighter on the yaks, is it safe to stay inshore and is it more productive? (I know it'll be cooler.....  )

Thanks for any info, coming down from Cincinnati, so fishing for fishing info!

LMJ


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome!!! I don't know about cooler... it's hotter than I don't know what here.. sheeesh... no rain either.

If your going to fish at night... better have a 360 light or equivelent... a whistle, your life jacket and fishing license. They check quite a few people to see if they have their safety equipment and lic. Yes.. there are fish to catch and the easiest bait is either live or GULPS!!! 

Hope you catch a bunch!!! 

Pam


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Pam,

I plan on the light for sure, don't want to get run over or ticketed.

As well as pfd, license, whistle or canned horn, what else is required by USCG?

Cuz gave me some good info on the "inshore" Q&A, jigs and grubs, jigs and tails, etc.

OK15 and OKScrambler coming down w/me, should be fun.

Night isn't any cooler? ;(

How heavy anchor do you need to slow your down/stop you in tide current?

I use about 5lbs of chain on end of rope, somewhat of a river/drag anchor.

Thanks for the welcome!

LMJ


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

> *eccl9_10 (6/4/2008)*Where is Sanders Beach?




do you know where the pensacola yacht club is? it is in that area. go down cypress street, where the yacht club is, to "I" street, and head to the water (You will see it from cypress). that park is sanders beach.


----------

